# Migration from OE to WLM on Windows 8



## tommy2k8 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have backed up mail (and everything with it) from Outlook Express in XP and want to transfer it to Windows Live Mail that I installed on Windows 8. I can't find any straightforward instructions on how to do this on the web. All of my email accounts are POP3.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll assume that Windows Live Mail, as a desktop mail program, opens in the Windows 8 desktop environment (and not the newer 'Metro-like' environment for 'Windows-8-apps').

If this is the case, fairly straightforward instructions are found in the following two articles over at about.com --
How to Import Outlook Express Mail into Windows Live Mail
How to Import Mail and Account Settings from Outlook Express in Windows Live Mail - About Email

How to Import Outlook Express Contacts into Windows Live Mail
How to Import Your Outlook Express Address Book into Windows Live Mail - About Email

_______________

Note: if you happen to have several computers that you use to access your email, you might want to consider also maintaining a webmail account. Webmail accounts allow you to access you email from any computer, tablet, or smartphone. You can set your desktop email to "save a copy on the server" (or some such similar wording) -- and enjoy the ability to fetch your mail from any computer, along with the ability to save copies locally to your desktop email program. Microsoft's new webmail is now called "Outlook.com" - and is much like Google's GMail and other webmail clients. 

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## tommy2k8 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thankyou, all done. 

I imported my backed up accounts, messages, contacts from my external drive and they imported perfectly fine.

Will Windows Live Mail 2012 now work in roughly the same way as Outlook Express did?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

Windows Live Mail 2012 will look a bit like most email programs, including Outlook Express. But it has more features than simpler email programs. Don't worry - you don't have to use the advanced features (such as messaging & calendars) if you don't want to.

Microsoft has a pretty good introduction to Live Mail (short but thorough, with plenty of screenshots) on its Live Essentials pages:
Windows Essentials: Other Programs

_______________

As I mentioned earlier, if you happen to enjoy getting your mail on many different computers, tablets, & smartphones - I double-checked, and Windows Live Mail does have the option to "Leave a copy of messages on the server". You can reach that setting by clicking the Accounts tab, then select Properties,then select Advanced, then in the Delivery section place a checkmark in the option box "Leave a copy of messages on the server". This way you can check you mail from anywhere. While in the settings options, you may also wish to place a checkmark in the option box "Remove from server when deleted from "Deleted Items" - this will keep the mail that you know you don't want from piling up.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## tommy2k8 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I don't like it, I can always switch to Thunderbird!


----------

